# Wake tank rba deck



## CharlieSierra (21/4/18)

Hi guys & gals

Quick question , does anyone know of a place that stocks the wake rba section for the wake sub ohm tank ? 

Bought the littlefoot kit and it came with the tank , but I don't like using sub ohm coils.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (21/4/18)

Try the "who has stock" section. U can request [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] to move this post so that vendors can reply


----------



## CharlieSierra (22/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Try the "who has stock" section. U can request g0g to move this post so that vendors can reply


Thanks for the tip @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 1


----------

